# Paua Abalone Emperor



## wizard (Jan 22, 2012)

Turned it this A.M. It's a Paua Abalone blank from Classic Nib on a Rh/Blk Ti Emperor Fountain Pen. The true magician behind this creation is Ken Brown who makes these works of art. Hope you like it. Doc


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 22, 2012)

I agree Ken is the magician but teamed up with the Wizard......WOW!!!!!!!


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jan 22, 2012)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Have said too much and I'm still drooling. Another nice one.


----------



## Timebandit (Jan 22, 2012)

That is beautiful Doc!!! What a pen!!!


----------



## CharlesH (Jan 22, 2012)

Damn! Are these available in Jr Gent. size? It looks fantastic, I could surely make an exception and turn this non-wood material. ;-)

You made fantastic photos as always. I seen Ken's creations in others posts but you surely make it more appealing than what I seen. ;-) 

C

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S2.


----------



## Robert111 (Jan 22, 2012)

Arrrgh! I think I got pen envy again!


----------



## eldee (Jan 22, 2012)

Now that's sweet!


----------



## skiprat (Jan 22, 2012)

Looks great. You just need to swap the IPG kit nib. (Not because there's anything wrong with it, just because I think a nib without gold would look better:wink
I still can't get my head around the superb way the strips of MOP are cut and fitted to the tubes. Top class!!


----------



## SDB777 (Jan 22, 2012)

Nice pen.

Scott


----------



## louie68 (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm not sure they are cut into strips, maybe wrap thought!
Pen look nice!


----------



## Timebandit (Jan 22, 2012)

skiprat said:


> Looks great. You just need to swap the IPG kit nib. (Not because there's anything wrong with it, just because I think a nib without gold would look better:wink
> I still can't get my head around the superb way the strips of MOP are cut and fitted to the tubes. Top class!!



Yeah, those arent cut. Thats a sheet thats been heated and formed around the tube. There should only be one seem. You can easily buy them in the sheet form. Still great looking though!!


----------



## louie68 (Jan 22, 2012)

I think they are wrap not strips


----------



## louie68 (Jan 22, 2012)

Check out www.mudhole.com where you can find the sheets to wrap FYI.


skiprat said:


> Looks great. You just need to swap the IPG kit nib. (Not because there's anything wrong with it, just because I think a nib without gold would look better:wink
> I still can't get my head around the superb way the strips of MOP are cut and fitted to the tubes. Top class!!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 22, 2012)

Guys they are cut here is a close up of one, He cuts them and then cuts an angle on the edges to match up going around the brass tube. each strip is approx. 1/8 inch wide. I have destroyed one of my blanks to make sure of this.


----------



## wizard (Jan 22, 2012)

skiprat said:


> Looks great. You just need to swap the IPG kit nib. (Not because there's anything wrong with it, just because I think a nib without gold would look better:wink
> I still can't get my head around the superb way the strips of MOP are cut and fitted to the tubes. Top class!!



Skippy, Nib..hmm..found a funny looking one with a deer on it...I think it looks a bit better too :wink:. Doc


----------



## Timebandit (Jan 22, 2012)

wizard said:


> skiprat said:
> 
> 
> > Looks great. You just need to swap the IPG kit nib. (Not because there's anything wrong with it, just because I think a nib without gold would look better:wink
> ...



LOL!! A deer??!?!?!??!!!!


----------



## skiprat (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks for the confirmation Roy, I thought I was losing my mind for a minute there.:wink: I remember seeing one of these where the blank appeared to be octagonal but the patterns matched across each joint. ( except the last one of course )
Didn't Butch also cut'n'paste some of these MOP blanks too? 
I wish he'd come back.


----------



## wizard (Jan 22, 2012)

Timebandit said:


> wizard said:
> 
> 
> > skiprat said:
> ...



OOPS...I meant a buck...or a bock or something like that:biggrin:.


----------



## skiprat (Jan 22, 2012)

Oh yes, much better with that nib!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Timebandit (Jan 22, 2012)

wizard said:


> Timebandit said:
> 
> 
> > wizard said:
> ...



LOL!!! Where is the face palm emoticon when you need it!!! I thought it was a mountain goat:biggrin:


----------



## hunter-27 (Jan 22, 2012)

WoWser!


----------



## louie68 (Jan 22, 2012)

Im sorry but they are wrap look at the cracks on the pens he shows, I have made many shell pens and these are wrap not cut strips.
Is this pen wrap or cut?
Red Heron Abalone Shell


----------



## louie68 (Jan 22, 2012)

Here's a different angle of red Heron Pen
Wrap Or Cut ???


----------



## louie68 (Jan 22, 2012)

Here's a Abalone pen I casted and "wrap"


----------



## louie68 (Jan 22, 2012)

More Abalone Shell Casting Pens "Wrap"


----------



## louie68 (Jan 22, 2012)

Roy If they were cut into strips tell me why is there crack's in the casting on your pen?




OKLAHOMAN said:


> Guys they are cut here is a close up of one, He cuts them and then cuts an angle on the edges to match up going around the brass tube. each strip is approx. 1/8 inch wide. I have destroyed one of my blanks to make sure of this.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 22, 2012)

Louie, I still see that you had scored (cut) the sheets maybe not all the way through but from the top to be able to wrap around the tubes or are the sheets pre scored (cut)or am I wrong. When Butch was doing these a few years ago he said IIRC that he cut the sheets and beveled the edges and Ken told me he followed Butch's way of doing these. I agree your pen looks cut so I belive your responce I can  only assume its scored and maybe were using two differen words meaning the same. BTW very nice pen..


----------



## louie68 (Jan 22, 2012)

Roy all my Abalone casting were Wrap ONLY, NO scoring on the sheets at all, Just gently "wrap and roll "    "Not Rock & roll"  I don't know what is IIRC?
But look very close on the pen show in his thread and you can see the cracks on the casting, and since I made Many of these casting I know from my experiance cracking means wrapping  does this make sense to you? Louie


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 22, 2012)

Still tiring to wrap my head around how straight a line happens when wrapping but I'll take your word. Either way  they make magnificent pens . 
Doc sorry for stealing your thread, you still are my favorite Wiz.....:biggrin:

IIRC is "If I remember correctly":biggrin:



louie56 said:


> Roy all my Abalone casting were Wrap ONLY, NO scoring on the sheets at all, Just gently "wrap and roll " "Not Rock & roll" I don't know what is IIRC?
> But look very close on the pen show in his thread and you can see the cracks on the casting, and since I made Many of these casting I know from my experiance cracking means wrapping does this make sense to you? Louie


----------



## Brooks803 (Jan 22, 2012)

Beautiful Doc! The new nib sends it over the edge! No matter how the blank was made it's absolutely flawless. Another A.M. well spent!


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Jan 22, 2012)

Have not seen you for awhile Doc. It certainly is a beautiful pen I lovvvve those vivid colors.


----------



## el_d (Jan 22, 2012)

Great work Doc.  I really want one like that.

Even with the deer.   Still love it.


----------



## louie68 (Jan 22, 2012)

Doc Sorry for stealing your thread also! Your pen looks very nice keep turning !!!


----------



## Toni (Jan 22, 2012)

Gorgeous Pen Doc and Ken.  Doc your photos are exceptional!!


----------



## wizard (Jan 22, 2012)

Thank you all for the kind comments and encouragement!!! Doc


----------



## kenspens (Jan 24, 2012)

thanks to all of the wonderfull artists and their compliments
 truly some of the best ppl in the world are found here on the iap

thanks doc for making my work look so good truly an awesome pen! and roy (oklahoman) a special shout to you! thanks for believing in me and my work!!
 sincerely
ken brown
kens exotic pen artistry


----------



## The Penguin (Jan 24, 2012)

are you going to be making more paua blanks soon?


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 24, 2012)

PM sent....:biggrin:





The Penguin said:


> are you going to be making more paua blanks soon?


----------



## bitshird (Jan 24, 2012)

Absolutely stunning, A great blank, and masterfully turned!!


----------

